# Stem and bar for CAAD 8 build



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got a CAAD 8 frameset off ebay. I have most of the other components and now I need to decide on a bar and stem. Here are some of my criteria:

-Not too expensive
-Prefer bar and stem to be same brand
-No anatomic bars
-The stiffer the better

Right now I am leaning towards the 3T ARX Pro stem and the 3T Rotundo Pro Alloy handlebar. Any feedback on these choices? Are there any equivalent or better choices in this price range ($40 for the stem and $75 for the handlebars)?

Thanks!


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I just got my 3T ergonova ltd bars and arx team stem this week. Theyre awesome. Very light, very stiff, very good looking. Im a happy camper with my purchase. Even got the carbon doric seatpost to match. This is all used on a Scott S10 so its actually a pretty similar bike to your caad8. In fact if it werent for my finding such a good deal on the scott I was about to buy a caad 8


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

+2 for 3T. Zipp SL bar which is basically the same thing as a 3T Ltd Rotund.










Starnut


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

Starnut - that setup is sweet!


----------

